# Weather



## BuildItBetter (May 17, 2015)

Anybody had any luck with long range weather planning sites. I have been using WeatherTab, which seems to work for scheduling my region.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I look at a couple and average them out. It's a crap shoot around here lately anyway.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Anything past 3 days is shear speculation.:thumbup:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Around here it seems like 3 hours lately.


----------



## ReliableRoofRepair (Jul 29, 2015)

Weather Network still works for us.


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

It isn't possible to predict with certainty what the weather will be like on a given day. The best you can do is to keep an eye on the latest weather reports and know how to react in a given situation. It's also important to be ready to adjust your planning whenever necessary in order to respond to abrupt changes in the weather. Here in Arizona, for example, you might get 100+ degree temperatures and sudden thundershowers within the same day. So it's important to be flexible and ready for all eventualities.


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

Weather Patterns over the years are great for predicting future events


----------

